# Smok v8 stick kit m2 coils



## Nightwalker (13/3/17)

I did post in vendors section, but are any of you vapers getting m2 coils from a shop and willing to let me know?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/3/17)

There are many people in the same boat and same reason I sold mine. It is strange that the Stick was brought in by many vendors but nobody thought of bringing in the coils or they assumed the Baby Beast coils will work the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pozzi (13/3/17)

And I just got my V8 stick! Now what?...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (14/3/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> There are many people in the same boat and same reason I sold mine. It is strange that the Stick was brought in by many vendors but nobody thought of bringing in the coils or they assumed the Baby Beast coils will work the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No they won't. Don't listen to any vendors telling you it will. But read my next reply to the next comment and you will be happy


----------



## Nightwalker (14/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> And I just got my V8 stick! Now what?...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoops. My first reply was meant for you and visa versa but both apply. I have the solution. And it's a gem


----------



## Nightwalker (14/3/17)

Gentlemen. Here is the answer to the smok v8 stick kit with the big baby beast.
Get a baby beast rba section. It fits the big baby beast... But you need the extended glass, the only place, and i searched south Africa thoroughly, is noon clouds. Ask or speak to Alice and tell her you need the extended glass for the v8 stick kit for the v8 to use the baby beast rba.
She has them, but not on the website. It works!!!! And it's amazing. My build is 24g SS 316L 7 wraps dual. Wow wow wow. Flavor and clouds bru. 
So in the shortage of m2 coils, fret not fellow vapers. We made a plan. And i get a solid six hours of hard vaping out of it before charging. 
So vape on brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/3/17)

Even the vendor who got me of stinkies over 1 and a half is rba'ing now. It's actually better than the stock coils IMO


----------



## daniel craig (14/3/17)

Just for reference, the Big Baby RBA DOES NOT work work on the baby beast. I bought the extended glass and RBA to try on my baby beast and it doesn't work.


----------



## Nightwalker (14/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> Just for reference, the Big Baby RBA DOES NOT work work on the baby beast. I bought the extended glass and RBA to try on my baby beast and it doesn't work.


Correct. U need the the baby beast rba. Then the extended glass


----------



## JB1987 (14/3/17)

Guys, I've been using the Big Baby Beast X4 coils in my Stick V8 without any hassles, am I missing something?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian (14/3/17)

JB1987 said:


> Guys, I've been using the Big Baby Beast X4 coils in my Stick V8 without any hassles, am I missing something?



The M2 coil is a dual coil, the X4 is a quad coil if I'm not mistaken and rated for higher wattage/voltage. Battery life and juice consumption will suffer... I had a quad coil in recently and it just doesnt perform as well as the M2 did (dunno, maybe just me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (14/3/17)

Cespian said:


> The M2 coil is a dual coil, the X4 is a quad coil if I'm not mistaken and rated for higher wattage/voltage. Battery life and juice consumption will suffer... I had a quad coil in recently and it just doesnt perform as well as the M2 did (dunno, maybe just me)



I understand, the M2 coil did perform better by far. I thought you guys meant that the coils don't work at all. Thanks for clarifying

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slash_DJ (14/3/17)

Quad coils use a lot of juice. Can't say I've felt battery life suffer but juice definitely suffers on the quads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz (14/3/17)

Sorry am I reading this right, there is a shortage of SMOK Q2 coils?


----------



## Vitblitz (14/3/17)

Nightwalker said:


> I did post in vendors section, but are any of you vapers getting m2 coils from a shop and willing to let me know?


There are ECIGGSA vendors that sell them I purchased 2 of them today.


----------



## Cespian (14/3/17)

Vitblitz said:


> There are ECIGGSA vendors that sell them I purchased 2 of them today.



Which vendors bud? I couldnt find any vendors stocking the M2's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz (14/3/17)

Cespian said:


> Which vendors bud? I couldnt find any vendors stocking the M2's.


Am I allowed to say on here?


----------



## Cespian (14/3/17)

Vitblitz said:


> Am I allowed to say on here?



I dont see why not... unless youre marketing for yourself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vitblitz (14/3/17)

Cespian said:


> I dont see why not... unless youre marketing for yourself


you can get them at Vape Industry. I got mine today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (14/3/17)

Vitblitz said:


> you can get them at Vape Industry. I got mine today.



Sorry Bud, I dont see the M2 on their site. Do you perhaps have a link? Apologies for being a pest


----------



## Vitblitz (14/3/17)

Cespian said:


> Sorry Bud, I dont see the M2 on their site. Do you perhaps have a link? Apologies for being a pest


Damn someone just bought them all

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Vitblitz (14/3/17)

Is there a global shortage on them? I have 2 baby beasts and thats my favourite coil for all round flav/cloud and battery, Hmmm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/17)

JB1987 said:


> Guys, I've been using the Big Baby Beast X4 coils in my Stick V8 without any hassles, am I missing something?


 V8 Baby - X4 Core for TFV8 Baby Tank. 


Smok V8 Baby - X4 coil head
0.15ohm quadruple coil
30W-70W / Best 45W-60W
The stick fires from 35 to 45 watts.
Then drops. So it's like sucking a golf ball through a hosepipe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/3/17)

Vitblitz said:


> Sorry am I reading this right, there is a shortage of SMOK Q2 coils?



Shortage of M2 coils not Q2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pozzi (15/3/17)

What about the Q2 coil on the stick? I haven't tried them yet. I can find the baby beast rba for sale, but not the correct glass for the big baby beast with the rba... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (16/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> What about the Q2 coil on the stick? I haven't tried them yet. I can find the baby beast rba for sale, but not the correct glass for the big baby beast with the rba...
> I did solve this puzzle for everyone. And the answer to your problem is...
> Noon clouds. Ask and speak to Alice. She helped me with the extended glass that turns it into a perfect rba.
> It's not on their website, so speak or email Alice directly and explain what glass you need. She is amazing
> ...


----------



## Nightwalker (16/3/17)

Vitblitz said:


> Sorry am I reading this right, there is a shortage of SMOK Q2 coils?


http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...ank-coil-1pce-q2-1023?category=78&search=Smok


----------



## R0sak (16/3/17)

Noonclouds has the *M2* 0.25Ohm coils - http://www.noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=77_81&product_id=287 
I ordered online a short while ago

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SMOK (16/4/17)

Is this the one we need to get?

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/tfv8-baby-rba


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/4/17)

SMOK said:


> Is this the one we need to get?
> 
> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/tfv8-baby-rba


@SMOK That the one BUT will only work if u have the extended glass if I recall correctly


----------



## SMOK (16/4/17)

So the glass that comes with the kit is wrong?


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/4/17)

SMOK said:


> So the glass that comes with the kit is wrong?


@SMOK correct... the link says glass not the extended glass. I know some kits have normal glass and some extended glass... too much confusion on this one 

I suggest u call tomorrow vape industry to confirm if it's the normal glass or extended


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/4/17)

SMOK said:


> So the glass that comes with the kit is wrong?


@SMOK this is the rba for baby beast... the smok kit comes with big baby beast hence need for extended glass


----------



## SMOK (16/4/17)

Thanks will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/4/17)

Sorry. Was snoozing. Yes. That is the RBA. But if you look on noon clouds site, there will be a section that says extended glass. 
Best is to phone noon clouds and speak to Alice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SMOK (16/4/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Sorry. Was snoozing. Yes. That is the RBA. But if you look on noon clouds site, there will be a section that says extended glass.
> Best is to phone noon clouds and speak to Alice



Thanks. I see the Web for Noon clouds is down at the moment.


----------



## PanzerSix17 (16/4/17)

I had the same problem. I just bought a Kangertech DOTA RDTA and threw it on the V8 stick battery, no more stressing about finding those coils.

Sent from my VFD 600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdutchman (20/8/17)

I found the solution for no M2 coils, it's using the vaperesso GT4 coils in the smok V8 stick, works beautifully, 0,15 ohms, beautiful flavor, nice clouds and actually works better than the smok M2 coils.


----------



## Werner_SA (26/9/17)

Flyingdutchman said:


> I found the solution for no M2 coils, it's using the vaperesso GT4 coils in the smok V8 stick, works beautifully, 0,15 ohms, beautiful flavor, nice clouds and actually works better than the smok M2 coils.



Thanks, I just got GT4 coils and the do work.

What e-liquid do you use and what is the mix?
I tried Gummyberry juice (35PG/65VG/3mgN) from Vape King and it has a bit of a burnt taste on the GT4 coil.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/9/17)

Flyingdutchman said:


> I found the solution for no M2 coils, it's using the vaperesso GT4 coils in the smok V8 stick, works beautifully, 0,15 ohms, beautiful flavor, nice clouds and actually works better than the smok M2 coils.





Werner_SA said:


> Thanks, I just got GT4 coils and the do work.
> 
> What e-liquid do you use and what is the mix?
> I tried Gummyberry juice (35PG/65VG/3mgN) from Vape King and it has a bit of a burnt taste on the GT4 coil.



Hi Guys
Do the Vaporesso GT4 0.15Ohm coils work in the Big Baby Beast tank??


----------



## Flyingdutchman (28/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi Guys
> Do the Vaporesso GT4 0.15Ohm coils work in the Big Baby Beast tank??


Hi yes they work beautifully, find them better than the smok coils and they last longer as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flyingdutchman (28/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi Guys
> Do the Vaporesso GT4 0.15Ohm coils work in the Big Baby Beast tank??


I haven't had the burnt taste with any of the juices I use..I have diy juice, international juices and local juices eg orion, Paulies, Mr Hardwick..so not sure why you getting the burnt taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (28/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi Guys
> Do the Vaporesso GT4 0.15Ohm coils work in the Big Baby Beast tank??



Yep they do work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (28/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi Guys
> Do the Vaporesso GT4 0.15Ohm coils work in the Big Baby Beast tank??


So do the Eleaf hw1/2 coils

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/9/17)

Mida Khan said:


> Yep they do work


Do you have any in stock @Mida Khan


----------

